# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΑ

## grgagno

καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια!! ειμαι 21 χρονων ...πριν 2 χρονια εμφανισα για πρωτη φορα κρισεις πανικου λογο αγχωτικης περιοδου τοτε με ειχανε πιασει εντονα σωματικα συμπτωματα(ζαλαδα,ασταθεια ,ατονια,κοπωση,τρεμουλο,ταχ υπαλμια,δυσπνοια,συσπασεις μυωνκλπ) τα οποια κρατησανε και μετα το τελος των κρισεων πανικου για αρκετους μηνες....ειχα επισκεπτει καρδιολογο,εκανα εξετασεις αιματος γενικες ουρων, πηγα σε ωριλα,ειδα θυροηδη,εκανα αξονικη εγκεφαλου και ηλεκτρομυογραφιμα ολα ητανε αρνητικα δεν μου βρηκανε τιποτα και τα συμπτωματα αυτα μου ειπε ο παθολόγος οτι ειναι λογο αγχους...απο τοτε εχω παθει αρρωστοφοβια με το παραμικρο με πιανει πανικος νομιζω εχω κατι σοβαρο αγχωνομαι για το παραμικρο κλπ κλπ...απο σεπτεμβρη του 2017 μεχρι το καλοκαιρι τον ιουλιο περιπου του 2018 ημουνα σχετικα καλα τα σωματικα συμπτωματα που ενιωθα σε καθημερινη βαση ειχανε υποχωρισει..εκτος απο καποια που τα ενιωθα περιστασιακα πχ ταχυπαλμια κοπωση κλπ...το καλοκαιρι αυτο αυγουστο 2018 με επιασε παλι ατονια κοπωση και ασταθεια βαδισματος απο τοτε ολη ημερα το σκεφτομαι και αγχωνομαι περισοτερο συν οτι εχω και αλλα πραγματα πχ σχολη κλπ με αποτελεσμα να στρεσαριζομαι ακομα περισοτερο ...πηγα παλι εκανα εξετασεις γενικες ουρων και αιματος.,ειδα θυροηδη και πηγα σε ωριλα δεν ειχα κατι...τωρα εχουν περασει 4 μηνες και η ασταθεια δεν λεει να υποχωρισει αγχωνομαι συνεχεια και το σκεφτομαι ολη ημερα..νομιζω πως εχω καρκινο εγκεφαλου η σκληρηνση κατα πλακας κλπ κλπ μπαινω στο ιντερνετ και διαβαζω συνεχεια ...γυμναζομαι κανονικα αν και με ενοχλει η ασταθεια αλλα οχι σε σημειο να πεσω και κατω..προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι και να καθυσηχασω τον εαυτο μου οτι επειδη γυμναζομαι δεν θα εχω κατι σοβαρο αλλιως θα ειχα πεσει κατω αλλα δεν μπορω να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου...σκεφτομαι να παω να ξανα κανω αξονικη εγκεφαλου η αυτη την φορα μαγνιτικη...παιδια εχω απελπιστεί....

----------


## Dimitrios85

Γεια σου φίλε, από ότι θα έχεις διαβάσει αρκετοί, όπως κι εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς τα έχουμε περάσει και τα περνάμε τα συμπτώματα που έχεις. 

Έχω κάνει κι εγώ ένα κάρο εξετάσεις κατά καιρούς διότι λέω αποκλείεται να είναι όλα ψυχοσωματικά, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι. 

Το γεγονός ότι κάνεις γυμναστική είναι πολύ θετικό και μην το αφήσεις, βοηθάει πολύ στην ψυχολογία και στα ψυχοσωματικά. 

Θα σου έλεγα να κοιτάξεις να βρεις κάποιον ψυχολόγο να το συζητήσεις το θέμα για αρχή για να σε βοηθήσει να ξεμπλοκάρεις το μυαλό σου και να σκέφτεσαι θετικά. 

Έπειτα προσωπικά με έχουν βοηθήσει πολύ οι βιταμίνες (D , Ω3) και το μαγνήσιο.

----------


## grgagno

φιλε σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου...θα δοκιμασω και εγω τις βιταμίνες αυτες μηπως και με βοηθισουν….και εγω το ιδιο απορω τοσο καιρο και για αυτο προβληματίζομαι περισοτερο...λεω ειναι δυνατον η ασταθεια που νιωθω εδω και 4 να ειναι ψυχοσωματικο και να μην οφειλετε σε κανενα παθολογικο αιτιο?τι να πω φιλε μου...

----------


## Dimitrios85

> φιλε σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου...θα δοκιμασω και εγω τις βιταμίνες αυτες μηπως και με βοηθισουν….και εγω το ιδιο απορω τοσο καιρο και για αυτο προβληματίζομαι περισοτερο...λεω ειναι δυνατον η ασταθεια που νιωθω εδω και 4 να ειναι ψυχοσωματικο και να μην οφειλετε σε κανενα παθολογικο αιτιο?τι να πω φιλε μου...


Έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα και ήμουν σίγουρος ότι είναι κάτι παθολογικό, λέω δεν γίνεται. Αλλά μαγνητική εγκεφάλου έκανα, καρδιογραφήματα, πόσες αιματολογικές και όλα τέλεια. 

Ειδικά το μαγνήσιο θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά. Θα το δεις.

----------


## Vaper

Αδελφε και εγω το ιδιο αρωστοφοβικος στο τερμα για να φανταστις εκανα μεσα σε εναν μηνα 5 καρδιογραφιματα και 1 τεστ κοποσεως και την παρασκεβι θα κανω echo και αν ειναι ολλα οκ που κατα 99% ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα ειναι θα ξεκινισο θεραπεια με ψυχολογο

----------


## grgagno

θα αρχισω το μαγνησιο 1 ταμπλετα καθε βραδυ πριν τον υπνο!! ελπιζω με τον καιρο η ασταθεια να φυγει αλλιως θα επισκέπτω και εγω ψυχολογο μηπως μου χορηγισει κανενα αγχολιτικο και ηρεμισω λιγο...αν και δεν το προτιμαω καθολου θελω να το αντιμετωπισω μονος μου!!!

----------


## Dimitrios85

> θα αρχισω το μαγνησιο 1 ταμπλετα καθε βραδυ πριν τον υπνο!! ελπιζω με τον καιρο η ασταθεια να φυγει αλλιως θα επισκέπτω και εγω ψυχολογο μηπως μου χορηγισει κανενα αγχολιτικο και ηρεμισω λιγο...αν και δεν το προτιμαω καθολου θελω να το αντιμετωπισω μονος μου!!!


Οι ψυχολόγοι να ξέρεις δεν έχουν δυνατότητα να συνταγογραφούν φάρμακα. Οι ψυχίατροι είναι αυτοί που το κάνουν. 

Αλλά καλά κάνεις και λες να το παλέψεις μόνος σου, για τον ψυχολόγο το είπα διότι με τις συνεδρίες θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλύτερα και να βρεις τρόπους να μην το σκέφτεσαι.

----------


## grgagno

η αληθεια ειναι οτι το σκεφτομαι υπερβολικα..δηλαδη με το που ξυπνησω το πρωι και σηκωθω λεω για να δω εχω ακομα ασταθεια και βλεπω οτι συνεχιζετε και το σκεφτομαι ολη ημερα τι μπορει να ειναι μηπως εχω κατι σοβαρο γιατι δεν φευγει κλπ....ασχολουμε ολη ημερα αποκλειστικα με αυτο και γιατι το νιωθω με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να ευχαριστηθω τιποτα..μονο οταν πηγαινω γυμναστηριο και βλεπω οτι πιεζομαι νιωθω λιγο καλυτερα γιατι σκεφτομαι οτι αν ειχα κατι θα ειχα σοριαστει κατω και θα γινόμουνα χειροτερα ... αν και στο γυμναστηριο επιδηνωνετε λιγο η ασταθεια.

----------


## sogoku

Ακριβως το ιδιο και εγω. Μετα την πρωινη ρουτινα μου, πλυσιμο, δοντια κτλ, θα με πιασει και εμενα η ασταθεια κ ο φοβος για ιλιγγο και οτι δεν περπαταω καλα κτλ κτλ. Για αρκετο καιρο επαιρνα ελαχιστο ζαναξ και ως δια μαγειας εφευγε η ζαλαδα.. τωρα το χω κοψει και ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο.

----------


## hagard

Φίλε μου μήπως να πήγαινες να σε δεί ορθοπαιδικός?? 

Sent from my Redmi 5 using Psychology Forum mobile app

----------


## grgagno

> Ακριβως το ιδιο και εγω. Μετα την πρωινη ρουτινα μου, πλυσιμο, δοντια κτλ, θα με πιασει και εμενα η ασταθεια κ ο φοβος για ιλιγγο και οτι δεν περπαταω καλα κτλ κτλ. Για αρκετο καιρο επαιρνα ελαχιστο ζαναξ και ως δια μαγειας εφευγε η ζαλαδα.. τωρα το χω κοψει και ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο.



ναι αυτο εχω και εγω τα πρωτα 5λεπτα που θα σηκωθω ειμαι καλα μετα με πιανει και το νιωθω ολη ημερα !!!

----------


## Dimitrios85

Άσχετο, καπνίζετε εσείς παιδιά;

----------


## grgagno

> Φίλε μου μήπως να πήγαινες να σε δεί ορθοπαιδικός?? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 using Psychology Forum mobile app


φιλε μου δεν ξερω...γυμναζομαι κανονικα οπως ειπα και πανω δεν εχω καποιο πρόβλημα...η μητερα μου πασχει απο αυχενικο συνδρομο και εχει ολο ζαλαδες και ημικρανιες ...εγω ομως δεν εχω καποια ενοχληση στον αυχενα ουτε ζαλαδες ουτε ημικρανιες εχω...αμα συνεχιστεί θα παω να το κοιταξω και σε ορθοπαιδικο!!

----------


## grgagno

> Άσχετο, καπνίζετε εσείς παιδιά;


οχι!! εγω γενικα προσεχω ουτε πινω τιποτα...τρωω υγειινα και προσπαθω να γυμναζομαι καθε μερα 1 ωρα!!!!

----------


## ioannis2

Στο τέλος θα αρρωστήσεις για τα καλά, όπως έχουν πάθει πολλοί άλλοι που τους κατέτρωε μια ζωή το άγχος οι οποίοι στο τέλος έπαθαν διαβήτη, καρδιολογικά προβλήματα, εγκεφαλικά επεισόδια, ακόμα και καρκίνο. Είσαι 21 ετών ρε γαμώτο. Πόσο μόνος είσαι ρε ή πόσο παλαβός ή φοβιτσιάρης είσαι ώστε να μην μπορείς να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου? Θες να αρχίσουμε όλοι εμείς εδώ να σου τραγουδάμε το "να χα τα χρόνια σου αχ και να τα χα να χα τα χρόνια σου να χα μονάχα" μπας και στροφάρει σωστά ο νους σου? Ή δεν έχεις κανέναν άνθρωπο στη ζωή από πλευράς να σε καθοδηγήσει καταλλήλως?

...κάποιος πιο πάνω σου πρότεινε ψυχολόγο. Δεν είναι άσχημη λύση! Σου προτείνω να βρεις ένα καλό ψυχολόγο της γνωστικής συμπεριφορικής μεθόδου, όσο είναι καιρός, τώρα δλδ που ο νους σου είναι ακόμα εύπλαστος και άρα δεκτικός στις αλλαγές, και νοουμένου ότι αυτά που θα σου μαθαίνει θα τα κάνεις πράξη!

----------


## grgagno

> Στο τέλος θα αρρωστήσεις για τα καλά, όπως έχουν πάθει πολλοί άλλοι που τους κατέτρωε μια ζωή το άγχος οι οποίοι στο τέλος έπαθαν διαβήτη, καρδιολογικά προβλήματα, εγκεφαλικά επεισόδια, ακόμα και καρκίνο. Είσαι 21 ετών ρε γαμώτο. Πόσο μόνος είσαι ρε ή πόσο παλαβός ή φοβιτσιάρης είσαι ώστε να μην μπορείς να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου? Θες να αρχίσουμε όλοι εμείς εδώ να σου τραγουδάμε το "να χα τα χρόνια σου αχ και να τα χα να χα τα χρόνια σου να χα μονάχα" μπας και στροφάρει σωστά ο νους σου? Ή δεν έχεις κανέναν άνθρωπο στη ζωή από πλευράς να σε καθοδηγήσει καταλλήλως?
> 
> ...κάποιος πιο πάνω σου πρότεινε ψυχολόγο. Δεν είναι άσχημη λύση! Σου προτείνω να βρεις ένα καλό ψυχολόγο της γνωστικής συμπεριφορικής μεθόδου, όσο είναι καιρός, τώρα δλδ που ο νους σου είναι ακόμα εύπλαστος και άρα δεκτικός στις αλλαγές, και νοουμένου ότι αυτά που θα σου μαθαίνει θα τα κάνεις πράξη!


Δεν εχεις και αδικο..εχω παθει και κατι σαν καταθλιψη...το σκεφτομουνα για ψυχολογο ακομα και για ψυχιατρο μηπως μου χορηγησει καποια φαρμακα και ηρεμισω γιατι εχω γινει παρα πολυ υποχονδριος!!!αλλα θελω να το αντιμετωπισω μονος μου...ατομα εχω τα οποια μου λενε οτι πρεπει να δω ψυχολογο αλλα προσωπικα προς το παρον ειμαι αρνητικος....

----------


## Vasomp

Μια από τα ιδια μόλις ανοίξω τα μάτια μου σκέφτομαι εάν θα εχω μυικες συσπάσεις και εννοείται ξεκινούν με το καλημέρα!!

----------


## vickie_victoria

Παιδιά να ρωτησω κατι επειδή βλεπω πολλοί μιλάτε για αστάθεια τι εννοειτε ακριβως μπορείτε να μου περογραψετε?

----------


## Dimitrios85

> Παιδιά να ρωτησω κατι επειδή βλεπω πολλοί μιλάτε για αστάθεια τι εννοειτε ακριβως μπορείτε να μου περογραψετε?


Προσωπικά το αισθάνομαι σαν να μην είναι πολύ γερά τα πόδια μου και να παραπατάω ορισμένες φορές.

----------


## Dimitrios85

> Μια από τα ιδια μόλις ανοίξω τα μάτια μου σκέφτομαι εάν θα εχω μυικες συσπάσεις και εννοείται ξεκινούν με το καλημέρα!!


Βάσω σε επηρεάζουν στην καθημερινότητα σου; Σε αγχώνει πχ ώστε να μην μπορείς να είσαι λειτουργική;

----------


## grgagno

> Παιδιά να ρωτησω κατι επειδή βλεπω πολλοί μιλάτε για αστάθεια τι εννοειτε ακριβως μπορείτε να μου περογραψετε?



Εγω νιωθω οταν περπαταω σαν να παω να πεσω δεξια η αριστερα και νιωθω το πατωμα σαν να ειμαι σε βαρκα

----------


## vickie_victoria

Εγω κανω ασκήσεις ισορροπίας για να δω αν εχω αστάθεια οταν με πιάνει ιλιγγος. Μου τις εκανε ο ωρλ και ο ορθοπεδικός. Με κλειστά μάτια και τεντωμένα χέρια σαν υπνοβάτης κανεις σημειοτον εναλλάξ τα πόδια κ μετα περπατας ευθεία το ενα ποδι μπροστά απ το αλλο. Αν δεν καταπατήσεις εισαι μια χαρα.

----------


## turbo

Και εγω τις κανω αυτες vickie οταν με πιανει ζαλαδα/ιλιγγος...γενικα δε παραπαταω αλλα μερικες φορες η αληθεια ειναι οτι καταληγω ελαχιστα πιο αριστερα η δεξια στο τελος της διαδρομης..αν και νομιζω ειναι φυσιολογικο τις εχω κανει αλλωστε και μπροστα σε νευρολογο και ωρλ

----------


## grgagno

> Εγω κανω ασκήσεις ισορροπίας για να δω αν εχω αστάθεια οταν με πιάνει ιλιγγος. Μου τις εκανε ο ωρλ και ο ορθοπεδικός. Με κλειστά μάτια και τεντωμένα χέρια σαν υπνοβάτης κανεις σημειοτον εναλλάξ τα πόδια κ μετα περπατας ευθεία το ενα ποδι μπροστά απ το αλλο. Αν δεν καταπατήσεις εισαι μια χαρα.


Θα τις δοκιμασω και εγω και θα σου πω.

----------


## grgagno

> Εγω κανω ασκήσεις ισορροπίας για να δω αν εχω αστάθεια οταν με πιάνει ιλιγγος. Μου τις εκανε ο ωρλ και ο ορθοπεδικός. Με κλειστά μάτια και τεντωμένα χέρια σαν υπνοβάτης κανεις σημειοτον εναλλάξ τα πόδια κ μετα περπατας ευθεία το ενα ποδι μπροστά απ το αλλο. Αν δεν καταπατήσεις εισαι μια χαρα.



τις εκανα και εγω αυτες τις ασκησεις εκανα το σημειοτον σαν υπνοβάτης μετα εκλεισα τα ματια τεντωμένα χερια και περπατησα ευθεια κανονικα και μετα αυτη με τα ποδια εναλλαξ ενιωσα σε καποιες μια μικρη ασταθεια αλλα τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο στο να χασω την ισορροπια μου και να πεσω...

----------


## Vasomp

> Βάσω σε επηρεάζουν στην καθημερινότητα σου; Σε αγχώνει πχ ώστε να μην μπορείς να είσαι λειτουργική;


Ναι.. Βασικά κανείς γύρω μου δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα αλλα εγω ξέρω τι περνάω.. Με επηρεάζει γιατί μετα απο ενα σημείο είναι μια αλυσίδα, συσπάσεις αρα σκεψη πως κάτι εχω ταχυπαλμιες τρέμουλο κοφτες ανασες κλπ κλπ

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## hagard

> φιλε μου δεν ξερω...γυμναζομαι κανονικα οπως ειπα και πανω δεν εχω καποιο πρόβλημα...η μητερα μου πασχει απο αυχενικο συνδρομο και εχει ολο ζαλαδες και ημικρανιες ...εγω ομως δεν εχω καποια ενοχληση στον αυχενα ουτε ζαλαδες ουτε ημικρανιες εχω...αμα συνεχιστεί θα παω να το κοιταξω και σε ορθοπαιδικο!!


Δεν έχει σημασία αν πονάς η όχι να ξέρεις..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## grgagno

> Δεν έχει σημασία αν πονάς η όχι να ξέρεις..
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


θα παω να το κοιταξω και αυτο μπορει να κανω καμια ακτινογραφια στον αυχενα...

----------


## vickie_victoria

Ο ορθοπεδικός μου ειπε ολοι ψιλοζαλιζομαστε οταν περπαταμε με κλειστα ματια. Προβλημα νευρολογικό μου ειπε ειναι όταν παραπατας χάνεις ισορροπία η αλλαζεις εντελώς πορεία. Οπότε ολα οκ!!

----------


## hagard

> Ο ορθοπεδικός μου ειπε ολοι ψιλοζαλιζομαστε οταν περπαταμε με κλειστα ματια. Προβλημα νευρολογικό μου ειπε ειναι όταν παραπατας χάνεις ισορροπία η αλλαζεις εντελώς πορεία. Οπότε ολα οκ!!


Είναι απόλυτος φυσεολογικο αυτό ...δεν γίνετε να θες έναν τέλειο οργανισμό χωρίς κανένα σύμπτωμα είμαστε έτσι από την φύση μας είμαστε φθαρτοι μας φθιρει ο χρόνος...να θυμηθούμε ότι κανένας δεν έκανε συμβόλαιο για το πόσο θα ζήσει δεν μας ανήκει το αύριο...αν το καταλάβουμε αυτό τότε θα δούμε την ζωή μας τέλειος διαφορετικά από όσο νομίζουμε ότι ξέρουμε...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## grgagno

καλησπερα παιδια πως πατε?? 
εγω τα ιδια η ασταθεια συνεχιζετε :P

----------


## Vasomp

Κ εμένα οι συσπάσεις μια χαρά συνεχίζονται.. Σε λιγότερη ένταση αλλα εκεί.. Πφφ

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## grgagno

> Κ εμένα οι συσπάσεις μια χαρά συνεχίζονται.. Σε λιγότερη ένταση αλλα εκεί.. Πφφ
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


καλα παμε....εγω αν και ηρεμισα ενα 10ημερο να δω πως θα παει δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα στην ασταθεια...νομιζω πως θα πρεπει να το ψαξω λιγο το θεμα παραπανω.

----------


## Vasomp

> καλα παμε....εγω αν και ηρεμισα ενα 10ημερο να δω πως θα παει δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα στην ασταθεια...νομιζω πως θα πρεπει να το ψαξω λιγο το θεμα παραπανω.


Απο οτι διάβασα είχες κ εσύ θέμα με συσπάσεις.. Τι είδους συσπάσεις είχες κ πόσο καιρό σου κράτησαν?? 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## grgagno

> Απο οτι διάβασα είχες κ εσύ θέμα με συσπάσεις.. Τι είδους συσπάσεις είχες κ πόσο καιρό σου κράτησαν?? 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


συσπασεις εχω συνεχεια σχεδον απο τοτε που επαθα τις κρισεις πανικου και αρχισε ολο αυτο με την υποχονδριαση κλπ...συγκεκριμενα περιπου πριν 1.5 χρονο ειχα φλεφαροσπασμο σοβαρο αυτο που "πεταει το ματι σου" που λεμε σε σημειο να μου ερεθιζει το ματι αγχωθηκα αρκετα και αρχισανε συσπασεις μυων σε ολο το σωμα μετα ...πηγα σε οφθαλμιατρο και μου ειπε να παω σε νευρολογο...πηγα και σε νευρολογο και μου εκανε κατι ασκησεις με αντανακλαστικα και ηλεκτρομυογραφημα μου ειπε δεν εχεις τιποτα και ειναι λογο αγχους..μετα οντως οταν ηρεμισα σταματησανε για κανα 5 μηνο...αλλα απο τοτε αν αγχωθω εχω αλλα δεν δινω πια σημασια το εχω συνηθισει και δεν με ενοχλει...παρε μαγνησιο βοηθαει πολυ...οι συσπασεις μπορει αν οφείλονται απο οτι εχω διαβασει και σε απλα αιτια..πχ ελλειψη ηλεκτρολυτών ελλειψη βιταμινών κλπ κλπ εχεις κανει καμια εξεταση πανω σε αυτο το θεμα?

----------


## Vasomp

> συσπασεις εχω συνεχεια σχεδον απο τοτε που επαθα τις κρισεις πανικου και αρχισε ολο αυτο με την υποχονδριαση κλπ...συγκεκριμενα περιπου πριν 1.5 χρονο ειχα φλεφαροσπασμο σοβαρο αυτο που "πεταει το ματι σου" που λεμε σε σημειο να μου ερεθιζει το ματι αγχωθηκα αρκετα και αρχισανε συσπασεις μυων σε ολο το σωμα μετα ...πηγα σε οφθαλμιατρο και μου ειπε να παω σε νευρολογο...πηγα και σε νευρολογο και μου εκανε κατι ασκησεις με αντανακλαστικα και ηλεκτρομυογραφημα μου ειπε δεν εχεις τιποτα και ειναι λογο αγχους..μετα οντως οταν ηρεμισα σταματησανε για κανα 5 μηνο...αλλα απο τοτε αν αγχωθω εχω αλλα δεν δινω πια σημασια το εχω συνηθισει και δεν με ενοχλει...παρε μαγνησιο βοηθαει πολυ...οι συσπασεις μπορει αν οφείλονται απο οτι εχω διαβασει και σε απλα αιτια..πχ ελλειψη ηλεκτρολυτών ελλειψη βιταμινών κλπ κλπ εχεις κανει καμια εξεταση πανω σε αυτο το θεμα?


Έμενα ξεκίνησαν αρχικά κάποια αλλα σύμπτωματα τύπου τσίμπηματα πριν 4 μήνες περίπου αγχώθηκα υπερβολικά άρχισα να ψαχνω σαν τρελή στο ίντερνετ κ απο τοτε μου κόλλησε η σκλήρυνση. Βέβαια μετά από αυτό με εξέτασαν 3 νευρολογοι αποκλείοντας το κ κάνοντας θέμα για άγχος κ στρες. Μετά από λίγο καιρό είδα ότι η σκλήρυνση κάνει κ σπασμούς κ έκτοτε τις απέκτησα.. Τις έχω τώρα 3μιση μήνες πάνω κάτω. Νομίζω τα προκάλεσα λίγο πολύ ολα εγω.. Απλα καθαρά για τις συσπάσεις δεν ξαναπήγα στο γιατρό ήταν πολύ κοντά με το θέμα των τσιμπηματων κ το απέδωσα σε ολα αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικα που με πιάσανε. Έκανα εξετάσεις χαμηλό φυλλικο έχω, κ οριακό μαγνησιο με 1,5 το κατώτερο όριο έχω 1,7. Παίρνω κάποιο συμπληρωμα τις τελευταίες 3 εβδομάδες. Δεν ξερω πόσο πρέπει να το συνεχίσω βέβαια. Λέω μήπως να κανα κ ενα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα αλλα το σκέφτομαι ακόμα.. Οι δικοί μου νομίζω θα μου πούνε ότι τζάμπα βασανίζω το μυαλό μου. Αλλα οι άτιμες δεν εξαφανιζονται. Έχω κ εγω στο μάτι.. 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## grgagno

> Έμενα ξεκίνησαν αρχικά κάποια αλλα σύμπτωματα τύπου τσίμπηματα πριν 4 μήνες περίπου αγχώθηκα υπερβολικά άρχισα να ψαχνω σαν τρελή στο ίντερνετ κ απο τοτε μου κόλλησε η σκλήρυνση. Βέβαια μετά από αυτό με εξέτασαν 3 νευρολογοι αποκλείοντας το κ κάνοντας θέμα για άγχος κ στρες. Μετά από λίγο καιρό είδα ότι η σκλήρυνση κάνει κ σπασμούς κ έκτοτε τις απέκτησα.. Τις έχω τώρα 3μιση μήνες πάνω κάτω. Νομίζω τα προκάλεσα λίγο πολύ ολα εγω.. Απλα καθαρά για τις συσπάσεις δεν ξαναπήγα στο γιατρό ήταν πολύ κοντά με το θέμα των τσιμπηματων κ το απέδωσα σε ολα αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικα που με πιάσανε. Έκανα εξετάσεις χαμηλό φυλλικο έχω, κ οριακό μαγνησιο με 1,5 το κατώτερο όριο έχω 1,7. Παίρνω κάποιο συμπληρωμα τις τελευταίες 3 εβδομάδες. Δεν ξερω πόσο πρέπει να το συνεχίσω βέβαια. Λέω μήπως να κανα κ ενα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα αλλα το σκέφτομαι ακόμα.. Οι δικοί μου νομίζω θα μου πούνε ότι τζάμπα βασανίζω το μυαλό μου. Αλλα οι άτιμες δεν εξαφανιζονται. Έχω κ εγω στο μάτι.. 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


δεν θα σου προτεινα να κανεις αλλη εξεταση...για το λογο οτι σε εχουνε ηδη δει 3 νευρολογοι..ο νευρολογος μου ειχε πει το μαγνησιο αρχιζει να δρα μετα τον 1 μηνα...αν ειχες σκληρηνση σε 3 μηνες μεσα θα ειχες και αλλα συμπτωματα και ολο θα χειροτέρευες..εγω ειχα συσπασεις σε σημειο να τρεμει ολοκληρη η γαμπα μου και να φαινεται απο το τζιν σκεψου...ο νευρολογος επισης μου ειχε πει οι συσπασεις στην σκληρηνση κατα πλακας δημιουργούνται αφου η νοσος ειναι αρκετα σε προχωρημενη κατασταση.

----------


## Vasomp

> δεν θα σου προτεινα να κανεις αλλη εξεταση...για το λογο οτι σε εχουνε ηδη δει 3 νευρολογοι..ο νευρολογος μου ειχε πει το μαγνησιο αρχιζει να δρα μετα τον 1 μηνα...αν ειχες σκληρηνση σε 3 μηνες μεσα θα ειχες και αλλα συμπτωματα και ολο θα χειροτέρευες..εγω ειχα συσπασεις σε σημειο να τρεμει ολοκληρη η γαμπα μου και να φαινεται απο το τζιν σκεψου...ο νευρολογος επισης μου ειχε πει οι συσπασεις στην σκληρηνση κατα πλακας δημιουργούνται αφου η νοσος ειναι αρκετα σε προχωρημενη κατασταση.


Λες ε?? Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.. Εν μέρει ξέρω πως εγώ το δημιούργησα ολο αυτό για αυτο δεν θέλω να ξαναπάω.. Θα με κυνηγήσει ο νευρολογος το ξέρω.. Κ εγω αν πω ότι κάπου επιμένει είναι στη γαμπα κ τον τελευταίο καιρό στο πέλμα κ κυρίως όταν πάω να χαλαρώσω.. Μέσα στη μέρα μου δουλεύω κανονικά, τρέχω περα δώθε όλη μέρα κ μόλις πάω να ξαπλώσω συμβαίνει αυτό.. Το κακο είναι ότι το χα παρει χαλαρά αρχικά, αλλα μετα είδα εδώ μεσα πολλούς να φοβούνται για μυοπαθεις, als κλπ κλπ κ άρχισα να ψάχνω κ αυτά.. Ξέρω παράνοια.. 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## grgagno

> Λες ε?? Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.. Εν μέρει ξέρω πως εγώ το δημιούργησα ολο αυτό για αυτο δεν θέλω να ξαναπάω.. Θα με κυνηγήσει ο νευρολογος το ξέρω.. Κ εγω αν πω ότι κάπου επιμένει είναι στη γαμπα κ τον τελευταίο καιρό στο πέλμα κ κυρίως όταν πάω να χαλαρώσω.. Μέσα στη μέρα μου δουλεύω κανονικά, τρέχω περα δώθε όλη μέρα κ μόλις πάω να ξαπλώσω συμβαίνει αυτό.. Το κακο είναι ότι το χα παρει χαλαρά αρχικά, αλλα μετα είδα εδώ μεσα πολλούς να φοβούνται για μυοπαθεις, als κλπ κλπ κ άρχισα να ψάχνω κ αυτά.. Ξέρω παράνοια.. 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


παντως να ξερεις συσπασεις μπορει να εχεις και απο το καπνισα (αν καπνιζεις) , καταναλωση καφεΐνης ,κοπωση μυων κλπ...και απλα με το αγχος να γινονται χειροτερες

----------


## Vasomp

> παντως να ξερεις συσπασεις μπορει να εχεις και απο το καπνισα (αν καπνιζεις) , καταναλωση καφεΐνης ,κοπωση μυων κλπ...και απλα με το αγχος να γινονται χειροτερες


Δεν καπνίζω, καφέ αρκετό.. Στρες ακόμα περισσότερο!! 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## grgagno

> Δεν καπνίζω, καφέ αρκετό.. Στρες ακόμα περισσότερο!! 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


θα σου προτεινα να κοψεις τον καφε για κανα 1-2 μηνες να δεις πως θα παει...εγω οταν τον εκοψα μειωθηκαν κατα πολυ!!!

----------


## Vasomp

> θα σου προτεινα να κοψεις τον καφε για κανα 1-2 μηνες να δεις πως θα παει...εγω οταν τον εκοψα μειωθηκαν κατα πολυ!!!


Θα προσπαθήσω αν κ τον αγαπώ ιδιαίτερα τον καφέ.. Η θα τον μειώσω κ θα συνεχίσω και με μαγνήσιο.. Και βλέπουμε! 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Λογικο ειναι να παρετε τισ βιταμινεσ για να δειτε οτι δεν εχετε προβλημα αν μετα εχετε θεμα τοτε πατε σε γιατρο παρτε ομωσ κανενα εξαμηνο βιταμινεσ και μετα

----------


## geodim

> Θα προσπαθήσω αν κ τον αγαπώ ιδιαίτερα τον καφέ.. Η θα τον μειώσω κ θα συνεχίσω και με μαγνήσιο.. Και βλέπουμε! 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Μπορείς να πίνεις ντεκαφεϊνέ , έχει 90-95% λιγότερη καφεΐνη. Πιο πολύ δηλαδή θα πάρεις αν φας καμιά σοκολάτα, παρά με τον ντεκαφεϊνέ

----------


## Vasomp

> Μπορείς να πίνεις ντεκαφεϊνέ , έχει 90-95% λιγότερη καφεΐνη. Πιο πολύ δηλαδή θα πάρεις αν φας καμιά σοκολάτα, παρά με τον ντεκαφεϊνέ


Ναι ισχύει σε ευχαριστώ!! 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## VALERIAN

> καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια!! ειμαι 21 χρονων ...πριν 2 χρονια εμφανισα για πρωτη φορα κρισεις πανικου λογο αγχωτικης περιοδου τοτε με ειχανε πιασει εντονα σωματικα συμπτωματα(ζαλαδα,ασταθεια ,ατονια,κοπωση,τρεμουλο,ταχ υπαλμια,δυσπνοια,συσπασεις μυωνκλπ) τα οποια κρατησανε και μετα το τελος των κρισεων πανικου για αρκετους μηνες....ειχα επισκεπτει καρδιολογο,εκανα εξετασεις αιματος γενικες ουρων, πηγα σε ωριλα,ειδα θυροηδη,εκανα αξονικη εγκεφαλου και ηλεκτρομυογραφιμα ολα ητανε αρνητικα δεν μου βρηκανε τιποτα και τα συμπτωματα αυτα μου ειπε ο παθολόγος οτι ειναι λογο αγχους...απο τοτε εχω παθει αρρωστοφοβια με το παραμικρο με πιανει πανικος νομιζω εχω κατι σοβαρο αγχωνομαι για το παραμικρο κλπ κλπ...απο σεπτεμβρη του 2017 μεχρι το καλοκαιρι τον ιουλιο περιπου του 2018 ημουνα σχετικα καλα τα σωματικα συμπτωματα που ενιωθα σε καθημερινη βαση ειχανε υποχωρισει..εκτος απο καποια που τα ενιωθα περιστασιακα πχ ταχυπαλμια κοπωση κλπ...το καλοκαιρι αυτο αυγουστο 2018 με επιασε παλι ατονια κοπωση και ασταθεια βαδισματος απο τοτε ολη ημερα το σκεφτομαι και αγχωνομαι περισοτερο συν οτι εχω και αλλα πραγματα πχ σχολη κλπ με αποτελεσμα να στρεσαριζομαι ακομα περισοτερο ...πηγα παλι εκανα εξετασεις γενικες ουρων και αιματος.,ειδα θυροηδη και πηγα σε ωριλα δεν ειχα κατι...τωρα εχουν περασει 4 μηνες και η ασταθεια δεν λεει να υποχωρισει αγχωνομαι συνεχεια και το σκεφτομαι ολη ημερα..νομιζω πως εχω καρκινο εγκεφαλου η σκληρηνση κατα πλακας κλπ κλπ μπαινω στο ιντερνετ και διαβαζω συνεχεια ...γυμναζομαι κανονικα αν και με ενοχλει η ασταθεια αλλα οχι σε σημειο να πεσω και κατω..προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι και να καθυσηχασω τον εαυτο μου οτι επειδη γυμναζομαι δεν θα εχω κατι σοβαρο αλλιως θα ειχα πεσει κατω αλλα δεν μπορω να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου...σκεφτομαι να παω να ξανα κανω αξονικη εγκεφαλου η αυτη την φορα μαγνιτικη...παιδια εχω απελπιστεί....


Φιλε μου καλημερα, σταματησα το ποδοσφαιρο για αυτον τον λογο.... Φιλε ειναι ολα στο μυαλο! Ειναι αρκετα ευκολο αλλα και πολλες φορεσ αρκετο δυσκολο! Τι ενοω, σιγουρα θα βρισκεις τον εαυτο σου ,καποιες μερες λες και δεν τα ειχες ποτε αυτα, και μετα καποιες αλλες μερες εισαι κουρελι χωρις λογο. Το ιδιο πραγμα ειχα και εγω, νομιζα ειχα καρκινο παντου, δηλαδη οπου εκανα εξεταση και ηταν ενταξει, εβρισκα κατι αλλο μεχρι να αποδειξω το αντιθετο.... με λιγα λογια ειναι ολα στο μυαλοο μας.... θελει υπομονη και επιμονη, και κουραγιο!!! Εμεις εδω ειμαστε να τα λεμε.. στα δυσκολα.

----------


## grgagno

> Φιλε μου καλημερα, σταματησα το ποδοσφαιρο για αυτον τον λογο.... Φιλε ειναι ολα στο μυαλο! Ειναι αρκετα ευκολο αλλα και πολλες φορεσ αρκετο δυσκολο! Τι ενοω, σιγουρα θα βρισκεις τον εαυτο σου ,καποιες μερες λες και δεν τα ειχες ποτε αυτα, και μετα καποιες αλλες μερες εισαι κουρελι χωρις λογο. Το ιδιο πραγμα ειχα και εγω, νομιζα ειχα καρκινο παντου, δηλαδη οπου εκανα εξεταση και ηταν ενταξει, εβρισκα κατι αλλο μεχρι να αποδειξω το αντιθετο.... με λιγα λογια ειναι ολα στο μυαλοο μας.... θελει υπομονη και επιμονη, και κουραγιο!!! Εμεις εδω ειμαστε να τα λεμε.. στα δυσκολα.


καλησπερα φιλε μου!!ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι φιλε...τι να πω δεν ξερω...ειχα ηρεμισει για καποιες μερες μεχρι που ενα παιδι μου ειπε να το ψαξω περισοτερο το αισθημα ασταθειας με μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου αυχενα γιατι η αξονικη σε καλυπτει σε λιγα πραγματα...και με τρομαξε γιατι μου ειπε ενα περιστατικο με μια κοπελα που ειχε σκληρηνση κατα πλακας εχωντας μονο περιστασιακα μια μικρη ασταθεια και ιλλιγο και οπως καταλαβαίνεις με εχουν παρει παλι η σκεψεις απο κατω και το αγχος για ακομα μια φορα...

----------


## turbo

Γεια σας παιδια ! Περνουσα τα ιδια τους τελευταιους 3 μηνες με οτι πιο πιθανο και απιθανο ψυχοσωματικο συμπτωμα μπορειτε να φανταστειτε...τωρα σιγα σιγα με αγωγη και ψυχοθεραπεια εχω αρχισει να ξαναβρισκω τον εαυτο μου...γιατι ειλικρινα τον ειχα χασει....grgagno να μην ακους τον καθενα...οπως εκανα εγω...να ακους τους γιατρους...και εγω ακουγα για μια περιπτωση ενος φιλο ενος φιλου που κατι του ειχε συμβει και πιστευα οτι ανηκω και εγω σε αυτη τη κατηγορια...με εξετασαν 15 γιατροι εκανα απο αιματολογικες μεχρι μαγνητικες εγκεφαλου μεχρι και για αυτοανοσα εξετασεις και δε μου βρηκαν τιποτα...δειξε εμπιστοσυνη στους γιατρους οσο δυσκολο και αν ειναι και οσο και αν δεν πιστευεις οτι τοσο εντονα συμπτωματα μπορουν να μην εχουν παθολογια...τα γραφω για να τα βλεπω και εγω για τον εαυτο μου! Καλημερα παιδια κραταμε γερα και επιμενουμε !

----------

